# Personal Faces To The 911 Tragedy



## B Dubbin (Jul 25, 1999)

Does anyone know of websites where we can submit pictures of our fallen brothers and sisters from 911?
What I'm looking for are websites where we can remember our friends and family through images. To see the personal faces, stories, lives behind the tragedy.
I know this probably sounds morbid, but for me these peoples lives are the most important thing to remember about 911. Not the tragedy that took place. Not who's responsible. But our friends and family. And I'd like to see faces, stories, and lives not to help me remember but rather to ensure I never forget the true reality.


----------

